

Silicon Valley: Eating, bathing and girlfriends are incidental (video) - thankuz
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/04/18/silicon-valley-eating-bathing-and-girlfriends-are-incidental-video/

======
dotBen
Someone should do a 'where are they now' from that video.

Joe Kruas (the guy with the 6-day old spagetti bowl) founded Excite and
JotSpot (which was acquired by Google) and now is a director of product
management at Google.

~~~
andrewpbrett
He's actually moved on to Google Ventures:
<http://www.google.com/ventures/joe-kraus.html>

~~~
laurab
You can also see Graham Spencer at the beginning of the video.
<http://www.google.com/ventures/graham-spencer.html>

------
wyclif
The little Asian kid reminded me of Brian Wong.

~~~
Hipchan
Cause all Asians look the same? Haha. /s

------
lfnik
The main difference between then and now is the heavy metal guitar solo used
as the background music.

~~~
hinathan
Whereas now you'd expect the clicky-click of Guitar Hero?

~~~
Hipchan
Nerds get exercise now. It's called DDR.

